# yeast and sugar ratio for co2?



## Jodon (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone has specific ratios for yeast and sugar to keep a consistent 1500 ppms, room is about 10' by 6'. I'm just throwing yeast sugar and water into a 5 gallon bucket and I must have put too much because I borrowed a friend's ppm meter and it was 1622 by the next day. Any help appreciated thank you!


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 18, 2015)

no man thatys really dependant on a bunch of factors, most of all heat but youve just gotta experiment and play it by ear for your locale


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2015)

Last winter's grow I used three cups of suger to a gallon,, I was using a six gallon kerosene clear plastic can(new) but with four gallons of water in and 12 cups of suger, my yeast I used was turbo yeast for making moon shine,, 3 generous teaspoons,, after I mixed I took the cap and ran two lines through it (1/4) clear fuel lines about six feet in length,, the other ends of the lines I put through the lid of a mason jar,, so there was two lines in and two out,, which I placed in another open jar with water in it so when it starts cookin it boubles the water ,, I hung the jar with the water over the plants,, the reason for this is to act as kind of like a valve,, this way if it backs up it will suck the water back into the first jar tellin you to and more sugar,, I had this in my 2'x8'x6' closet and it worked great,, but I can't tell you the ppm,, after it cooked off I made moonshine form it,,
I'm not sure that this helps much seein I can't give you a ppm read but the plants thrived and I had no issues


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 19, 2015)

The problem with fermentation Co2 is that it works strongly for about a week and slows down for about another.....After that it's very residual.
Fermentation is not a great long term solution for Co2 production in efficiency ..

Doc


----------



## Jodon (Nov 19, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> The problem with fermentation Co2 is that it works strongly for about a week and slows down for about another.....After that it's very residual.
> Fermentation is not a great long term solution for Co2 production in efficiency ..
> 
> Doc


Understood, but what's it cost to keep a co2 tank running? Sugar is dirt cheap like 50 cents a kilo, and the yeast is 5 bucks for a brick that would last me an entire grow if I swapped every week. I kno some will be wasted but when it's that much cheaper to run who cares if you gotta re fill once in a while.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2015)

Jodon said:


> Understood, but what's it cost to keep a co2 tank running? Sugar is dirt cheap like 50 cents a kilo, and the yeast is 5 bucks for a brick that would last me an entire grow if I swapped every week. I kno some will be wasted but when it's that much cheaper to run who cares if you gotta re fill once in a while.


They sell this bagged fungus at my hydro store for 20$ its suppose to work good from 4 to 6 weeks given off co2 ,, I'm not sure about how many is required for which size room but hey, it's another option,, search for it,, it may help if your concerd with cost..


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 20, 2015)

To keep 1500ppms you would have to put a couplenof fermentation barrels in a space that big...


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 20, 2015)

some great info on co2
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-real-scoop-on-co2.427575/


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey! That's my thread. And just when I was going to say... yeast and sugar is the realm of retards.

Focus on training, proper environmental conditions, strong lights and proper nutrient management. 

If you get a handle on that, you will have plenty of cash on hand to buy a proper co2 system. Great weed makes money, good weed pays the bills, and bad weed, well bad weed is just a pain in the ass.


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 21, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Hey! That's my thread. And just when I was going to say... yeast and sugar is the realm of retards.
> 
> Focus on training, proper environmental conditions, strong lights and proper nutrient management.
> 
> If you get a handle on that, you will have plenty of cash on hand to buy a proper co2 system. Great weed makes money, good weed pays the bills, and bad weed, well bad weed is just a pain in the ass.


I use your thread many times,check this turd out https://www.rollitup.org/t/hps-killer-grow-journal.890304/


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 21, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I use your thread many times,check this turd out https://www.rollitup.org/t/hps-killer-grow-journal.890304/


Dude, wtf? I started reading his thread and honestly when he started listing gear I had absolutely no idea what the hell he was talking about. The thread reads like he is trying to build his own space rocket. 

There are sooo many people out there that just dry hump there DIY led arrays until theor groins are bloody but honestly, I just don't get it. 

I mean, they are cool and for a hobby grower it makes sense. But HPS killer, I don't think so. That WH costs me 7k a month to rent and the only led in the whole place is in the bathroom. 

Co2 is kind of like nitrous for cars. You don't just kinda hook it up and hope it works. I was once looking for a research paper that showed that it was detrimental to plants to be constantly oscillating their photosynthetic rates (by means of fluctuating co2 levels) but I eventually just said fuck it.

Co2 and led though.. you better have some serious wattage to take advantage of it.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 21, 2015)

Well I read through the thread and made a positive contribution.


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 21, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well I read through the thread and made a positive contribution.


yeah, pretty positive,lol


----------



## Jodon (Nov 23, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> yeah, pretty positive,lol
> Had to love the video lol





Gquebed said:


> To keep 1500ppms you would have to put a couplenof fermentation barrels in a space that big...


I used about a pound of sugar and maybe an eight of a cup of yeast and it was consistent over 1600, up to 1622, for about 4 days then slowely dropped for another 2 days, till only releasing enough noticable amount when stirred. That was just one 5 gallon bucket I used.


legallyflying said:


> Hey! That's my thread. And just when I was going to say... yeast and sugar is the realm of retards.
> 
> Focus on training, proper environmental conditions, strong lights and proper nutrient management.
> 
> If you get a handle on that, you will have plenty of cash on hand to buy a proper co2 system. Great weed makes money, good weed pays the bills, and bad weed, well bad weed is just a pain in the ass.


I also cut my own hair and make my own food on a daily. Make my own toothpaste. Make my own ginger ale/ beer, moonshine, ice cream, bread, u name it I make it lol. I like to make my own things. Why pay everyone else to do things I am perfectly capable of doing, in a good environment there is absolutely no reason to buy co2 when there is a much more efficient method for us hobbiest growers. If it was just for smoke I'd be buying my bud, seeing as how whip the green around here is. Smoke kush all day every day, rarely smoke anything but, but there are some wicked non kush strains. Been years since I've smoked or even really seen bad weed. I love growing this amazing plant. She does so much for us, from powering our cars, building our houses and cars, down to all the medical uses, I need every part of this plant I can get. Got training down mint already, going for scrog, and trying out my revised main line technique, got 3 300 watt leds, 3 of the 4 foot flourescent, and 6 clamp lights placed around the room, by my calculations if I can get another led or 2 for the slightly darker areas ill be pushing around 100,000 lumens at any given area, so co2 sounds like the next step, I've been using it for a lil bit now, since a couple days before original post. And all clones have developed root structures amazingly. Seems like double speed. I do not have any proof, just my opinion compared to past posts. And as I said before nutrients are perfect, 3 part so a little scarier to deal with but no problems so far! Other than a ph problem a bit ago which I have fixed. ( said fuck it and transplanted into new coco coir, only 2 babies)


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 23, 2015)

Jodon said:


> I used about a pound of sugar and maybe an eight of a cup of yeast and it was consistent over 1600, up to 1622, for about 4 days then slowely dropped for another 2 days, till only releasing enough noticable amount when stirred. That was just one 5 gallon bucket I used.




Interesting. How was that measured? What kind of guage/meter? 

I used to brew beer, which is exactly the same process. Use yeast to consume sugar (barley malt), which produces alcohol and co2. So what i know about yeast is that it is extremely temp sensitive. Also, i know the rates at which different strains of yeast consume sugar and what youre saying does not make sense mathematically...based on my knowledge of particular yeasts. 

So i have to ask...what kind of yeast and what kind of sugar?


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 25, 2015)

Sounds like enough light and scrog is a good way to go, less lard going vert but whatever. What do you use to regulate temps? It's the temperature that is really the critical part of co2. That, and not getting greedy with it. 

You must reduce temps and co2 mid cycle and especially near the end in order to avoiding cooking off all the good stuff. 
We spend so much money on air con, but it's critical.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 26, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Hey! That's my thread. And just when I was going to say... yeast and sugar is the realm of retards.
> 
> Focus on training, proper environmental conditions, strong lights and proper nutrient management.
> 
> If you get a handle on that, you will have plenty of cash on hand to buy a proper co2 system. Great weed makes money, good weed pays the bills, and bad weed, well bad weed is just a pain in the ass.


Greed is the realm of retards,, lol,,


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 27, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Greed is the realm of retards,, lol,,


Uh huh. You tell yourself that again when you are in your next commute to work. Don't get me wrong however, I love people like you. It's people like you that make it possible for me not to trim, bleach buckets, and haul shit to the dump anymore. 

And for that, I thank you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Uh huh. You tell yourself that again when you are in your next commute to work. Don't get me wrong however, I love people like you. It's people like you that make it possible for me not to trim, bleach buckets, and haul shit to the dump anymore.
> 
> And for that, I thank you.


Work for me is about survival,, pay check to pay check,, and I'm content with that,, I'm by no means a greedy man,, theres other things in life that are more important to me then money,, like family, ligit friends, the never ending persuit of knowledge,, ,, oh yeah your very much welcome


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah, your right. I don't have any friends or family and I'm never trying to inovate or design things to work better. I supoose I'm just blinded by my greed. 

The pay check to pay check thing is great... until you get older. Then comes being a wallmart greeter when your 73 and going home to your low income government apartment to eat Ramen noodles. 

No thanks, I ate enough Ramen in grad school to feed a small army.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2015)

<--- pats you on your back-<<< I just stated what was important to me,,i didnt say you dont about your family,, just go back to bragging about your wearhouse grow,,


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## legallyflying (Nov 27, 2015)

What's a wearhouse grow? 

Is that a place that people never learned to spell work?


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 27, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What's a wearhouse grow?
> 
> Is that a place that people never learned to spell work?


that's where they grow suits, men's wearhouse. I guarantee it!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


Wali world has some of the nicest greeters,, lol,, my hat gos off to them old folks that are so bored and lonely in retierment that they would work for nothing just to stay busy and to interact with people, , much respect for them


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What's a wearhouse grow?
> 
> Is that a place that people never learned to spell work?


Dont hurt your self with that quick wit


----------



## Jodon (Dec 2, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Interesting. How was that measured? What kind of guage/meter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gquebed said:


> Interesting. How was that measured? What kind of guage/meter?
> 
> I used to brew beer, which is exactly the same process. Use yeast to consume sugar (barley malt), which produces alcohol and co2. So what i know about yeast is that it is extremely temp sensitive. Also, i know the rates at which different strains of yeast consume sugar and what youre saying does not make sense mathematically...based on my knowledge of particular yeasts.
> 
> So i have to ask...what kind of yeast and what kind of sugar?





Gquebed said:


> Interesting. How was that measured? What kind of guage/meter?
> 
> I used to brew beer, which is exactly the same process. Use yeast to consume sugar (barley malt), which produces alcohol and co2. So what i know about yeast is that it is extremely temp sensitive. Also, i know the rates at which different strains of yeast consume sugar and what youre saying does not make sense mathematically...based on my knowledge of particular yeasts.
> 
> So i have to ask...what kind of yeast and what kind of sugar?


Hi, I used to brew wine and beer too, and I am wondering why you ever needed to know the rate of which co2 is being produced while making beer? That doesn't make any sense there's no need for that, also any yeast can live in water over/ near 90 degrees, also regular bakers yeast may only be able to live to I think 13 percent liquor or so, brewers yeast can handle I believe closer to 25 percents yea, what reason do you have for ever knowing how much co2 is being produced when making liquor? I just don't understand it. But it makes perfect sense to me, they can produce a lot. Of wine in 3-10 days, and when there's like 60 grams of sugar in my wine mash I add more still, which is a lot of sugar. But I only put like half a teaspoon. So seeing as that tiny teaspoon can consume that much sugar in 3 days to a week, then it makes perfect sense for half a cup of yeast to consume the way it did. Either way idc what you think makes sense I had a co2 meter in there and it said 1622, know it is well capable getting to what I want it to


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2015)

Jodon said:


> Hi, I used to brew wine and beer too, and I am wondering why you ever needed to know the rate of which co2 is being produced while making beer? That doesn't make any sense there's no need for that, also any yeast can live in water over/ near 90 degrees, also regular bakers yeast may only be able to live to I think 13 percent liquor or so, brewers yeast can handle I believe closer to 25 percents yea, what reason do you have for ever knowing how much co2 is being produced when making liquor? I just don't understand it. But it makes perfect sense to me, they can produce a lot. Of wine in 3-10 days, and when there's like 60 grams of sugar in my wine mash I add more still, which is a lot of sugar. But I only put like half a teaspoon. So seeing as that tiny teaspoon can consume that much sugar in 3 days to a week, then it makes perfect sense for half a cup of yeast to consume the way it did. Either way idc what you think makes sense I had a co2 meter in there and it said 1622, know it is well capable getting to what I want it to


Yup, just use less yeast, cooks slower, in turn it should run agood week or so and ppm should be lower


----------



## Jodon (Dec 2, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Sounds like enough light and scrog is a good way to go, less lard going vert but whatever. What do you use to regulate temps? It's the temperature that is really the critical bpart of co2. That, and not getting greedy with it.
> 
> You must reduce temps and co2 mi
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodon (Dec 2, 2015)

Also just wondering if anybody knows about fluctuating chumdidty level ever since I got my dehumidifier and the levels are at 50 percent most of the day, and close to 90 percent for about 6 hours or so. And ever since I have had crazy growth, much faster than the last month or so have been


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 2, 2015)

Jodon said:


> Also just wondering if anybody knows about fluctuating chumdidty level ever since I got my dehumidifier and the levels are at 50 percent most of the day, and close to 90 percent for about 6 hours or so. And ever since I have had crazy growth, much faster than the last month or so have been


Lights on humidity usually will drop, and climb when lights are off,, ,, I'm between 55 and 60 when my lights are on and climb to 70 when off sometimes alittle hight depending on when I water,


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 2, 2015)

Jodon said:


> Hi, I used to brew wine and beer too, and I am wondering why you ever needed to know the rate of which co2 is being produced while making beer? That doesn't make any sense there's no need for that, also any yeast can live in water over/ near 90 degrees, also regular bakers yeast may only be able to live to I think 13 percent liquor or so, brewers yeast can handle I believe closer to 25 percents yea, what reason do you have for ever knowing how much co2 is being produced when making liquor? I just don't understand it. But it makes perfect sense to me, they can produce a lot. Of wine in 3-10 days, and when there's like 60 grams of sugar in my wine mash I add more still, which is a lot of sugar. But I only put like half a teaspoon. So seeing as that tiny teaspoon can consume that much sugar in 3 days to a week, then it makes perfect sense for half a cup of yeast to consume the way it did. Either way idc what you think makes sense I had a co2 meter in there and it said 1622, know it is well capable getting to what I want it to


Because I had the same idea to make co2 for my girls. I experimented with it and that's how I learned the rates...which just weren't enough get to and to maintain 1100-1500 ppms in a big grow space. Or rather, to get those rates required far too much room in the grow space, which could be otherwise used for growing more plants...


It works in smaller environments tho....


----------

